# Probleme beim Netzwerkaufbau mit Kabelmodem, Fritzbox, Switch und Powerline.



## Elvantoro (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Netzwerkaufbau.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Soll Zustand, damit Missverständnisse direkt ausgeschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erst mal ist die Frage:*

Ist der Aufbau so wie ich es mir ausgedacht, habe überhaupt funktionsfähig.

An dem Kabelmodem im Büro hängt nur mein Hauptrechner.
Daher benötige ich in dem Raum auch nicht zwingend WLAN. 

Im Wohnzimmer an der Fritz.Box (*Für Kabelmodem konfiguriert*) sollen alle TV Geräte, Notebooks und Handy's mit Internet versorgt werden.

*Zum Problem:*
Entweder ich habe am Hauptrechner (Büro) kein Internet oder an der Fritz.box (Wohnzimmer)

*Meine Vermutung ist:* 

Das Kabelmodem kann immer nur mit einem Gerät (Hauptrechner oder Fritz.box) eine Verbindung herstellen.

Wie könnte ich das Problem beheben? 

Benötige ich einen 2. Router? 

Schon einmal danke vorab für alle hilfreichen Tipps.


----------



## robbe (28. Januar 2014)

Das Cisco ist ein reines Modem, hat also keine Routingfunktion. Wenn du also mehrere Geräte betreiben willst, muss nach dem Modem zuerst ein Router kommen. Wenn alle Geräte im Wohnzimmer über Wlan betrieben werden, würde dort vielleicht auch ein Access Point reichen und den Router dann halt ins Arbeitszimmer.


----------



## Elvantoro (28. Januar 2014)

Ah ok. Das erklärt einiges.
Wäre es denn möglich das Switch mit einem Router auszutauschen? 
Also die Fritzbox würde dann an der Position bleiben, weil ich auch noch Geräte im Wohnzimmer per Netzwerkkabel anschließen möchte.

Und wie genau muss ich dann die Fritzbox konfigurieren?


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Januar 2014)

Der Aufbau ist ja prinzipiell richtig, wenn man die Fritzbox mit einem externen Modem betreibt (wie bei dir der Fall).
Nur der PC muss dann eben auch mit der Fritzbox verbunden sein (was er derzeit nicht ist).
Eigentlich reicht es aus, wenn im jetzigen Zustand der PC an einen weiteren (2., 3. oder 4.) LAN-Port deiner Fritzbox angebunden wird. Das ganze kann man auch über den Switch laufen lassen, also Fritzbox LAN Port 2 - Switch - PC. Das Problem ist, dass dein DLAN/Powerline nur einen Netzwerkanschluss hat, der ja derzeit die Verbindung Switch - Fritzbox LAN Port 1 zustande bringt.


----------



## XcTus (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn man das so machen würde, dann hätte man sich zwischen switch und fritzbox nen astreinen loop gebaut, und da die Geräte kein Spanning tree unterstützen wird wahrscheinlich garnichts mehr funktionieren weil die Pakete munter im Kreis laufen. 
Die einfachste und eleganteste Lösung wäre die fritzbox an die Stelle des switches zu stellen und im Wohnzimmer dann einen Accesspoint zu benutzen.


----------



## Elvantoro (30. Januar 2014)

Also im Wohnzimmer benötige ich auf jeden Fall Wlan. 
Darum würde ich jetzt erstmal die Idee mit dem Accesspoint versuchen umzusetzten. 

Habe noch ein alten DI-524 von D-Link.
Diesen kann man wohl als Accesspoint betreiben. 

DHCP muss dann natürlich am D-Link ausgestellt werden.

Aber muss ich dem D-Link dann auch eine fixe Ip geben ?


----------



## XcTus (30. Januar 2014)

Versuchs erstmal ohne. Bei mir läuft der 2. Router mit ner IP über dhcp, bei nem Kollegen musste ich ne feste IP vergeben. Aber wie du schon sagst: auf jedenfall den DHCP Server im zweiten Gerät deaktivieren.


----------



## Elvantoro (3. März 2014)

Hat alles geklappt.

Habe dem D-Link keine fixe IP gegeben. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Elvantoro (19. Juni 2014)

Update:

Mit dem D-Link Router hatte ich leider immer mal wieder Verbindungsabrisse.
Daher habe ich mich dazu entschlossen den Router durch einen TP-Link TL-WR841ND zu ersetzen.

TP-Link wurde genau so wie der D-Link als AP eingerichtet.

Allerdings ohne Erfolg. 

Habe dem AP eine feste IP zugewiesen. Und den DHCP Start/Endbereich der Fritzbox um 100 erhöht um zu verhindern, dass die Fritzbox Probleme bei der Zuweisung bekommt. 

Wenn ich den TP-Link nun per Lankabel direkt mit der Fritzbox verbinde, funktioniert es.
Der AP bezieht seine feste IP, stellt eine Verbindung zum Internet her und baut sein Wlan auf.

Sobald ich aber meine Powerline dazwischen schalte, funktioniert nichts mehr. 

Der AP stellt keine Verbindung zum Internet her und alle Geräte die über den AP online gehen sollen bekommen eine 169.x-IP.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Elvantoro (26. Juni 2014)

Hat niemand eine Idee warum die Powerline die IP nicht übermitteln kann ?


----------



## norse (27. Juni 2014)

Naja weil es keine Verbindung aufbaut. Die 2 powernde Singer bekommen keine Verbindung zueinander


----------



## Elvantoro (27. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich Endgeräte oder ein Hub am Ende der Powerline anschließe, bekomme diese sehr wohl eine Verbindung. 

Das kann doch nicht der Grund sein.


----------

